

HTY360Player: Open-Source 360 VR Player - hanton
https://github.com/hanton/HTY360Player
iTunes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;hk&#x2F;app&#x2F;360-vr-player&#x2F;id1061464612?mt=8
Github: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;hanton&#x2F;HTY360Player
======
Tepix
Looks neat.

If you're looking for a web based player for 360° videos that uses WebGL
instead of flash, check out Valiant360 at
[https://github.com/flimshaw/Valiant360](https://github.com/flimshaw/Valiant360)

